# dysk zewnętrzny

## rad_kk

hej  :Smile: 

aktualnie posiadam 3 dyski zewnętrzne(każdy po 1tb), na których przechowuję zdjęcia/filmy z wycieczek i różnych imprez/uroczystości. i aktualnie zastanawiam się co zrobić z tym fantem bo większa ilość dysków zewnętrznym jest dość niewygodna w przechowywaniu i dlatego planuję zakup jakiejś obudowy która pomieści kilka dysków. od obudowy cudów nie oczekuję wystarczy miejsce na 3-4 dyski i usb2(3)/firewire. będzie się to wiązało ze sporymi kosztami bo będę musiał kupić oprócz obudowy też dyski, a stare może uda się sprzedać na alledrogo. możecie polecić coś co będzie solidne i w miarę możliwości nie zapewni mi bankructwa  :Wink:  ?

myślałem o czymś takim obudowa + 2 dyski

co sądzicie?

----------

## rad_kk

tak sobie myślę, może warto dołożyć troszkę kasy i kupić np. QNAP TS-212? 

dodatkowo można by nim pobierać torrenty  :Smile:   tylko nie wiem jaki tam jest klient, a potrzebowałbym transmissiona lub rtorrenta...

a i jeszcze jedno czy z takiego QNAP-a można by po USB oglądać filmy na odtwarzaczu multimedialnym? tj. Patriot Media PBO Core

----------

## grzywka18

Co w razie padnięcia np: zasilacza w w/w sprzęcie ? Czy można z tych dysków potem coś odczytać jak sie je do kompa podłączy?

Można kupić raspberry pi, raid softwarowy i przez usb te dyski sobie podłączyć -ale zapis/odczyt nie za szybki. 

Z RP byś miał o tyle dobrze ze robisz sobie na nim co chcesz (samba, ftp, webdav itp) -tyle ze wiecej roboty.

----------

## rad_kk

 *grzywka18 wrote:*   

> Co w razie padnięcia np: zasilacza w w/w sprzęcie ? Czy można z tych dysków potem coś odczytać jak sie je do kompa podłączy?
> 
> 

  tak, bo tam instaluje się zwykłe dyski 3,5" takie jak w komputerze

 *grzywka18 wrote:*   

> Można kupić raspberry pi, raid softwarowy i przez usb te dyski sobie podłączyć -ale zapis/odczyt nie za szybki. 
> 
> Z RP byś miał o tyle dobrze ze robisz sobie na nim co chcesz (samba, ftp, webdav itp) -tyle ze wiecej roboty.

 

myślałem o tym , ale to raczej nie ma sensu. generalnie chodzi mi o obudowę na kilka dysków, dopiero później pomyślałem o tym QNAP(do torrentów  :Wink:  ) zresztą do RP musiałbym dokupić obudowę i jeszcze obudowę do dysków(a to było pierwotnym celem)

oglądałem jakieś obudowy Icy Dock na 4 dyski, ale one kosztowały ponad 800zł a to jednak dużo, więc chyba będę musiał pozostać przy oddzielnych dyskach. chyba, że ktoś ma jeszcze jakąś ciekawą propozycję  :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

Skoro powyższe rozwiązanie jest zbyt kosztowne to czemu nie zbudujesz serwera na bazie PC? Można wsadzić płytę główną z prockiem z pasywnym chłodzeniem jeśli zależy Ci na maksymalnej ciszy. Jak poszukasz znajdziesz nawet używki w rozsądnej cenie lub znajomego, który będzie chciał się pozbyć złomu komputerowego.

----------

